# PS4 hardware loss will be recovered at launch via PS Plus subs & launch titles, Sony hopes



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 hardware loss will be recovered at launch via PS Plus subs & launch titles, Sony hopes*

PlayStation 4 is expected to make a loss at launch, Sony has confirmed, but the company hopes to regain some of the outgoings via the new paid PS Plus requirement for online gaming. Launch titles are also hoped to stem the loss.










The quote comes from Sony Japan executive Masayasu Ito, who explained the company’s hopes to Eurogamer. The site also cites unnamed sources who suggest that there will be a $60 loss for each $399 PS4 sold, however, Ito denied the figure when asked if it was accurate.

He could not confirm if more than one launch title would have to be bought to negate the loss, but hoped that each customers’s initial PS4 spend would recoup the sum. He stressed that regardless, PS4 is poised to make a profit quicker than PS3, echoing earlier comments from Sony’s Andrew House.

What do you make of the above? Are you happy to pay for PS Plus as a mandatory multiplayer payment? 

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Sony will make a lot of money off of the Play Station 4. Not only with console being sold but online subscriptions as well as all the games being bought. This will be a money maker for them!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I will stick to my NES system.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> I will stick to my NES system.


C'mon gotta at least go Super NES!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> C'mon gotta at least go Super NES!


Yeah still have that one also. But Super Dodgeball and Tecmo Superbowl look sweet on a 64" Samsung F-8500.


----------

